# Tel Aviv 1930's most modern spot on earth



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

ZOHAR said:


> bastard!
> why to involve Holocaust in ur argue?


stop using the holocust as a pretext to abusive langauge and grow up


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I agree. hno:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

asif iqbal said:


> stop using the holocust as a pretext to abusive langauge and grow up


I didnt use Holocaust,its u!
check it out..


----------



## john2890 (Jan 30, 2007)

tel aviv was very modern indeed, nice pics! looks like a low-rise new york! but it would have been nicer if they had a 5-story standard elevation for the buildings (a bit like a bauhaus paris, if you like!). 
it must have been very exciting for the settlers to build a new city from scratch: all the endless possibilities and choices!


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

These black and white shots have a lot of charm.

Wonderful new Tel-Aviv. Thanks.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*I don't know how to make this point any clearer than I have on many occasions. These picture threads are NOT FOR POLITICAL ARGUING. I have brigged one person for it, and would be more than happy to issue infractions to anyone else who feels the need to argue in these picture threads.*


----------



## Neitzsche (Sep 28, 2005)

Stunning collection of photos capturing one of my favourite architectural styles. Love ya work.


----------



## pav197 (Apr 3, 2008)

I think, that most modern town was Zlin.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyYsc6xxbeQ


----------



## lovecharlie (Aug 4, 2005)

Its a streamline delight, some great photos.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Dizengoff square 1936


----------



## vladorlando (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks like Maimi -Beach. :banana::banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Maimi :? ^^
Great square indeed :cheers: How that square looks today?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> : How that square looks today?


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

it was much nicer back then


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^dunno,I like it also today


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I like both :lol:


----------



## Parte del mundo (Sep 24, 2007)

definitely love this ta than today's, or is it the black and white effect on the pictures?


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Very nice pics from Tel Aviv. Very developed for 1930's.


----------

